# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  DMC. Magia de cerca.

## lifegrinder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv2T...F4F8A4&index=1

A los que os guste la magia de cerca, disfrutareis de este video.
Los vídeos de este mago siempre me emocionan. Es increíble.

Que lo disfruteis!

----------

